# Just Received our Sequin/Spangle Setting Machine



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

This week we added the All American Hotfix Sequin/Spangle 4 head setting machine to our shop 

We've a lot of experience with All American having owned the NeoFlex for about 3 years. It was for that reason, and the amazing support we've received from AA, that last September Angie & I travelled to Philadelphia for training.

I'd previously seen the sequin machine in action at several European FESPA exhibitions and it attracted a lot of interest.

We spent a week at All American in Philly most of it training on the machine. There was plenty to do as AA were in the middle of producing a very large order for a well known hobby store.



Our machine was packed/crated for the long journey to the UK while we were in Philly


We also added quite a lot of reels of sequins!

As usual, I take masses of pictures and several hours of video (all uploaded to Youtube) throughout the training and, I'm sure it'll prove invaluable now the machine is here.

The software that accompanied the machine is All American's Embellishment Studio 2014 - I _think_ it's Flexi by SAInt with the added feature set for Sequins. Anyone who knows FLEXI will be aware, it's a very capable piece of sign software.

That's enough for now, but I'll keep you informed of our progress. I expect a long learning curve ahead.

Would love to hear from any other AA Sequin Machine owners - please get in touch.

John


----------



## shade481 (Mar 14, 2012)

hi Thank you for your post. I'm actually interested in buying one. what's the cost?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi Shade

It's against the forum rules to discuss prices so I copied your request to All American who eill contact you, probably by PM on this forum. Please ensure your inbox is free.

Cheers

John


----------



## shade481 (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks John


----------



## Jackson-spanglereel (Mar 6, 2021)

This machine looks great, does it work in the same way as the Prospangle machine?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I'm not overly familiar with the Prospangle machine so can't really comment. However, from what I remember the prospangle machine punches out the sequin shape but there's no hole in its centre whereas the machine we have works with reels of sequins with a hole in its centre, a needle passes through the sequin for providing accuracy quickly followed by a cutter to chop the sequin from the line and then a punch that presses it to the adhesive transfer film.

The machine is essensially and adaptation of an embroidery machine.


----------

